# Capture Card Sound Issue



## Kelranox (Nov 17, 2010)

If this isn't the appropriate sub forum for this question, feel free to relocate it.

I have a Hauppauge HD PVR and have been using it for a while, though apparently I've been overlooking a sound issue. I believe I have it connected properly to my TV, but for some reason...according to others the sound seems to occasionally play in stereo on one speaker and mono on the other. No idea why it ebbs back and forth like that, but as far as I can see my connection to the TV is fine. I save my videos in an MP4 format with Sony Vegas and can give you the specifics below:

Capture Card: HD PVR

Setup: Above Below TV

TV: Viore HDTV

Save Type: Main Concept AVC/AAC (*.mp4)

Description: Audio: 192 Kbps, 48,000 Hz, 24 Bit, Stereo AAC

Description: Video: 14.985 fps, 1280x720 Progressive, YUV 2 Mbps, Pixel Aspect Ratio 1.000

Video Link: YouTube - Let's Play Kirby's Epic Yarn: Part 9

So, any suggestions?


----------

